# My first goat labor!



## Coolbreeze89 (Jan 18, 2020)

I believe my first goat is in labor! She has the proverbial string of amber mucus hanging from her backside!  Woohoo!  Her sides feel softer to me as well. I don’t feel ligaments and can squeeze around the base of her tail. Of course I see her lying on the ground, legs outstretched at midnight as rain moves in. I moved her into the kidding pen. She squatted a few times like she was going to pee, but otherwise has been lying down (she did nibble a bit on some alfalfa). She is squirming, but no obvious contractions yet. Panting.
Million dollar question is do I go inside and watch on the remote camera and risk missing it, or do I risk sitting here for hours and nothing happening! 🤪

Have I mentioned how much I love LGDs?We’re being serenaded by coyotes from afar. My big boy won’t let them come close.


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Jan 18, 2020)

Little Otis was born at 4am! He had both hooves backward, so progress stopped once his face was out. I had to go in to slip out each hoof, then he came out smoothly. Nerve-wracking first delivery, but mom and baby look great! I “bounced” but I didn’t feel anything more, so I think she’s done. Waiting on afterbirth. She’s already got him cleaned up (though she’s STILL cleaning!)


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Jan 18, 2020)

Quick question: the mama has a long, thick strand of tissue hanging out. Is this the afterbirth? I was picturing something a bit more ... substantial. I know not to pull it, but I am wondering if this is all that should be coming. Thanks.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 18, 2020)

Coolbreeze89 said:


> Little Otis was born at 4am! He had both hooves backward, so progress stopped once his face was out. I had to go in to slip out each hoof, then he came out smoothly. Nerve-wracking first delivery, but mom and baby look great! I “bounced” but I didn’t feel anything more, so I think she’s done. Waiting on afterbirth. She’s already got him cleaned up (though she’s STILL cleaning!)


Congratulations!! Woooohooo!!  That’s sooo wonderful for you!!  I’m so inspired when I see all doing it without too much trouble...makes me feel muccch more relaxed!!  Goood job,,now you get to sit back and relax!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 18, 2020)

[QUOTE="Coolbreeze89, post: 636096, member: 17825"
Quick question: the mama has a long, thick strand of tissue hanging out. Is this the afterbirth? I was picturing something a bit more ... substantial. I know not to pull it, but I am wondering if this is all that should be coming. Thanks.
[/QUOT

Yes it is ...and sometimes  it takes a while to fully pass, ...she may have some bloody discharges for several  days to weeks, don't  be alarmed..... congratulations  on your  little man... Otis..😍


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Jan 18, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> [QUOTE="Coolbreeze89, post: 636096, member: 17825"
> Quick question: the mama has a long, thick strand of tissue hanging out. Is this the afterbirth? I was picturing something a bit more ... substantial. I know not to pull it, but I am wondering if this is all that should be coming. Thanks.


Yes it is and sometimes  it take awhile to fully pass, she may have some body discharges  for days to weeks, don't  be alarmed..too congratulations  on your man Otis..😍
[/QUOTE]
Thank you!  I went inside to get something to drink. Came back out and she’d passed what looked more like what I was expecting!
Now I have a second doe in labor! Glad I got an hour’s sleep in!


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Jan 18, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Congratulations!! Woooohooo!!  That’s sooo wonderful for you!!  I’m so inspired when I see all doing it without too much trouble...makes me feel muccch more relaxed!!  Goood job,,now you get to sit back and relax!!


Thank you! It is so wonderful to be able to share the excitement with fellow goat-lovers.
No rest now: second doe in labor now!


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 18, 2020)

From a 'mainly sheep-but -still-love-goats 'type....Congratulations. The wonder of birth never ceases to amaze me.
Only a very jaded person fails to see the beauty in new life.

Here's hoping the next birth goes as well.


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Jan 18, 2020)

Baby Hazel arrived safe and sound! No internal assistance needed, thank goodness!

She headbutts and tried to nurse the wrong parts of mom. I try to put her to the teat and she cries. I did squeeze a few drops of colostrum in and she smacked her lips, but didn’t “go in for more”. How long before I should syringe feed some hand-milked colostrum?  I will continue to keep trying to get her to nurse, of course.
Edited to add: she has a “double teat” on one side .  All three teats do have milk  I’ve tried to get her to latch on both sides


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 18, 2020)

Coolbreeze89 said:


> Baby Hazel arrived safe and sound! No internal assistance needed, thank goodness!
> 
> She headbutts and tried to nurse the wrong parts of mom. I try to put her to the teat and she cries. I did squeeze a few drops of colostrum in and she smacked her lips, but didn’t “go in for more”. How long before I should syringe feed some hand-milked colostrum?  I will continue to keep trying to get her to nurse, of course.
> Edited to add: she has a “double teat” on one side .  All three teats do have milk  I’ve tried to get her to latch on both sides  View attachment 69032


She’s a cutie.  I love the name


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Jan 18, 2020)

I’m on a roll! A third doe in 16 hours just kidded! (Please don’t let the other two go tonight, too). This third doe was a tough girl: first baby was breech. Between her strong pushes and me massaging/maneuvering, we got her out! Brother followed shortly after, presenting face first with legs back. i think after his breech sister, mama was unimpressed with him...she pushed him right out when I had only gotten one leg up!  Both babies are vigorous and stood and latched quickly. Mama has been taking very good care of them. What a day! I’ll have pics tomorrow. I’m going to bed!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 18, 2020)

Coolbreeze89 said:


> I’m on a roll! A third doe in 16 hours just kidded! (Please don’t let the other two go tonight, too). This third doe was a tough girl: first baby was breech. Between her strong pushes and me massaging/maneuvering, we got her out! Brother followed shortly after, presenting face first with legs back. i think after his breech sister, mama was unimpressed with him...she pushed him right out when I had only gotten one leg up!  Both babies are vigorous and stood and latched quickly. Mama has been taking very good care of them. What a day! I’ll have pics tomorrow. I’m going to bed!



You certainly  deserve a good night's rest ...congratulations  on a job well done!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Coolbreeze89 said:


> I’m on a roll! A third doe in 16 hours just kidded! (Please don’t let the other two go tonight, too). This third doe was a tough girl: first baby was breech. Between her strong pushes and me massaging/maneuvering, we got her out! Brother followed shortly after, presenting face first with legs back. i think after his breech sister, mama was unimpressed with him...she pushed him right out when I had only gotten one leg up!  Both babies are vigorous and stood and latched quickly. Mama has been taking very good care of them. What a day! I’ll have pics tomorrow. I’m going to bed!


Oh my gosh touchdown!!  What a grand slam!  Three in a day!!  Great job!  You seem to have sailed through it with ease.....after all your rest...maybe we can just talk, so you can tell me what it was really like, the breach, the one leg, everything!!  Congratulations


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 19, 2020)

Good  job!   Beautiful baby you have there...and soon you will have more of them to play with!   I love to hug these little goats, so snugglie

Now you have FOUR.  Love that because they are so adorable playing together.


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Jan 19, 2020)

I. Am. Exhausted! A FOURTH DOE went in to labor and kidded at 330 this morning - that’s 4 does, SIX BABIES, in just under 24 hours! MJ blessed me with an easy delivery of twins. Almost too easy, as she had the head out before she made a sound on my camera system. I raced out to the barn and barely caught the little doeling. As I was rubbing her down, mama dropped the second one, a little buckling! Everyone is doing great. My husband is amazing and helped throw together a makeshift nursery for her with some privacy and some heat (we had three, but not four kidding areas!).
Three bucklings, three doelings, four healthy mamas (though one has small prolapse that keeps popping out), one excited but exhausted Coolbreeze89!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 19, 2020)

What an exciting and exhausting couple of days! Congratulations on the babies and healthy moms. You did great!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Coolbreeze89 said:


> I. Am. Exhausted! A FOURTH DOE went in to labor and kidded at 330 this morning - that’s 4 does, SIX BABIES, in just under 24 hours! MJ blessed me with an easy delivery of twins. Almost too easy, as she had the head out before she made a sound on my camera system. I raced out to the barn and barely caught the little doeling. As I was rubbing her down, mama dropped the second one, a little buckling! Everyone is doing great. My husband is amazing and helped throw together a makeshift nursery for her with some privacy and some heat (we had three, but not four kidding areas!).
> Three bucklings, three doelings, four healthy mamas (though one has small prolapse that keeps popping out), one excited but exhausted Coolbreeze89!


oh my gosh...you need some rest!  Hope we don’t see you on here too early tomorrow!!. This is amazing, and I’m sooo proud of you!!  Knew you could do it!!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 20, 2020)

Shhhh...... she’s still asleep.


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Jan 20, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Shhhh...... she’s still asleep.



I wish! Had a false alarm at 330 this morning with my last imminent pregnant doe (ironically, she is the one I thought would go first!)... I know I’m a Texan so a wimp about cold, but I keep checking everyone with these frigid temps! (35! ). I have heat lamps available to each mom/baby set, but of course they don’t seem to be using them, and of course everyone seems happy.  (And yes, I am VERY careful with the heat lamps! Triple-secured to not fall onto bedding, safety covers in place, etc).  I do feel better after 4 hours of uninterrupted sleep, though!  Today is my day to catch up on all the little things I’ve let go as I took care of the babies/mamas. Yesterday afternoon my sweet DH helped me set up more individual “suites” for all the mamas - did NOT have enough areas set up for 4 to go almost simultaneously!


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Jan 21, 2020)

Fifth doe kidded! Vera and Henry are doing well. Vera was born fast, but Henry presenter with his legs back. I was only able to get one pulled up (the other was way behind and he felt a little rotated?). With a little pulling from me, mama. Was able to push him out. Everyone is doing well now. He’s walking around well.
Whew! Thanks all for the support and encouragement! I don’t have anyone due for a while now - I’m just going to rest and enjoy all my babies!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Oh my gosh what a Blessing you have!!!  All your does kidded, and with no troubles!  All the kids doing great!!  You are sooo Blessed!  You should just enjoy every minute of this while you can, because, as a mom, you know how fast it all goes by...and it’s gone.  Enjoy those precious kiddos!!  I love all those names you chose!  Now I want to steal Them.... I had a dream about my does kidding  last night, going well...let’s hope it goes like yours...congratulations


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Jan 22, 2020)

WOW!!! What an awesome, blessed memory to have! So many kidding, in such rapid succession! I'm very glad for you, that not only did all go beautifully - I'm SO IMPRESSED with YOU!! - but, that they went in succession, rather than multiples, at the same time, especially with as much as you did have to 'lend a hand'!


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Jan 27, 2020)

Coolbreeze89 said:


> Little Otis was born at 4am! He had both hooves backward, so progress stopped once his face was out. I had to go in to slip out each hoof, then he came out smoothly. Nerve-wracking first delivery, but mom and baby look great! I “bounced” but I didn’t feel anything more, so I think she’s done. Waiting on afterbirth. She’s already got him cleaned up (though she’s STILL cleaning!)


That is soooo cute. I hope it will grow strong, Is that a girl or a boy? I hope its a girl... so you can have some more goats... hehehehe... good luck..


----------



## Baymule (Jan 27, 2020)

Congrats on the new babies!


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Jan 27, 2020)

YourRabbitGirl said:


> That is soooo cute. I hope it will grow strong, Is that a girl or a boy? I hope its a girl... so you can have some more goats... hehehehe... good luck..


Little boy!


----------



## bethh (Feb 2, 2020)

They are so adorable.  I hope that when my girls kid the first time that I do as good a job as you did.  What did you make for birthing suites?  The little parts I saw looked like dog crate sides.


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Feb 3, 2020)

bethh said:


> They are so adorable.  I hope that when my girls kid the first time that I do as good a job as you did.  What did you make for birthing suites?  The little parts I saw looked like dog crate sides.



i use Retriever dog kennel panels from Tractor Supply.  I buy the kennels when I get their % off anything promotions (or on Craigslist) - they end up being cheaper than the 10ft interlocking farm panels, and they’re small enough for me to maneuver on my own. I love em!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 3, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## bethh (Feb 3, 2020)

Anyway that you can post a picture.   We have a variety of dog crates.


Coolbreeze89 said:


> i use Retriever dog kennel panels from Tractor Supply.  I buy the kennels when I get their % off anything promotions (or on Craigslist) - they end up being cheaper than the 10ft interlocking farm panels, and they’re small enough for me to maneuver on my own. I love em!


----------



## BYH Project Manager (Mar 12, 2020)

Coolbreeze89 said:


> I believe my first goat is in labor! She has the proverbial string of amber mucus hanging from her backside!  Woohoo!  Her sides feel softer to me as well. I don’t feel ligaments and can squeeze around the base of her tail. Of course I see her lying on the ground, legs outstretched at midnight as rain moves in. I moved her into the kidding pen. She squatted a few times like she was going to pee, but otherwise has been lying down (she did nibble a bit on some alfalfa). She is squirming, but no obvious contractions yet. Panting.
> Million dollar question is do I go inside and watch on the remote camera and risk missing it, or do I risk sitting here for hours and nothing happening! 🤪
> 
> Have I mentioned how much I love LGDs?We’re being serenaded by coyotes from afar. My big boy won’t let them come close.View attachment 69021View attachment 69022


Congratulations! On your baby Hazel and getting featured on our homepage!


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Mar 12, 2020)

BYH Project Manager said:


> Congratulations! On your baby Hazel and getting featured on our homepage!


Awww, fun!!!


----------

